# Inline capabilities....



## BarnesAddict (Feb 3, 2017)

If you want to see just what your modern inline rifle is capable of, enter or come watch one of these inline matches.  All different kinds of rifles shoot in these matches.  CVA, T/C, Knight, Ultimate, slightly modified and even complete custom rifles.
Shooter's abilities range from Sharpshooter, Expert and Master and all new shooters start in the Sharpshooter class.
There's nothing like watching a steel pig drop at 300 meters and being knocked over, maybe by the rifle YOU currently own and shoot.  Both men and women will be on the firing line.  You don't have to have a custom rifle to knock down a pig at 300 meters.  You can see them being knocked down with a CVA Wolf and the customs.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

that's a bit of a poke from here but the modern inline rifles are no joke ..

keep us posted of the results ....


----------



## 52Bore (May 12, 2017)

M5 Match:
To start, Friday was the worst weather I've ever shot in. Cold, rain and wind - everything was wet by the end of the day!
12 shooters braced the weather, why do we do the things we do?

As for the match, it was GREAT, just as designed to test the shooter, rifle and load. We all learned some things...which is good.
5 shots for score at each distance 100-500 yards with no sighters... 

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904774&stc=1&d=1494641578

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904775&stc=1&d=1494641578

I think the worst weather was when we were shooting 200 & 300. I had to stop to clean off my glasses as the rain was blowing in so bad. Took a photo as nearly everyone/everything was wet.
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904776&stc=1&d=1494641578

To start off at 100, Bob Wetzler (match director) was shooting a 650gr conical out of a of Knight 50 1:24. 

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904777&stc=1&d=1494641578


At 200 (same target as 100), Doug Swartz posted the top score, but this was also the worst time and there were cross fires, etc.. (even some who put in the wrong setting? ha).
Here is Doug in his rain gear...

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904778&stc=1&d=1494641578


----------



## 52Bore (May 12, 2017)

Tried to share some photos, but obviously I'm not up to par on posting photos..
Here are the results.
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904779&stc=1&d=1494642257


----------



## BarnesAddict (May 13, 2017)

Inline Hunter results..


----------

